# Camden Snow Bowl - 1/8/11



## rocojerry (Jan 11, 2011)

*Camden Hills State park report first--*






I had planned to hike/skin up Mt Battie in Camden State Hills park, but it looks like they had plowed the auto-road before closing the gate for the season, and the melt did a number on the snowpack-- so the auto-road option was out.   Instead, I hiked up/down.   With another foot+ of snow, perhaps a melt/freeze to harden it up -- the auto road is probably skiable...  Its a gental grade (green run) and you probably want to get some speed on the steeper sections to carry you over the flatter sections if you consider this ever --






quick side note -- at the top, proposed to my girlfriend 






Since the decoy plan was to head to Sunday River, she was excited to ski -- so we ventured over to check out the *Camden Snow Bowl... and I'll actually start the report now...*First time to this hill, wanted to check it out -- mainly because of its proximity to the ocean.  The weather conditions didn't permit optimal viewing of the ocean, but you could see it from the chairlift --  The main 'Big' T bar and top of the mountain both not open yet.  Snow was manmade PP, bit ski'd off by days end.






Clipper to Windjammer was a fun run, relatively easy warmup run but some of the best snow on the hill...., Upper Mussel Ridge probably was the 'most challenging run' open, about a snowcat or two width trail with at least some pitch...  Foxy was being used by some racers, but held some nice snow ski'rs left.... didn't check out the Upper Terrain Park, looked like mainly some rails/logs, not really any jumps yet....

Trail Map: http://www.camdensnowbowl.com/sites/default/files/images/2009map_brochure.jpg

In short, needs some more snow.  I think this storm may nail it, looks like I scheduled my plans one weekend too early....    They cut some glades, and they look pretty good to me, but short.  Looks like a good place to bring the fam, but definately a local hill or place to check out if you plan to be in the Camden area / maine coast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2011)

You got engaged? CONGRATS!!!! :beer:  And if you are planning a MidCoast wedding, my wife and I were married just up the road at Point Lookout (www.visitpointlookout.com).  AMAZING place!


----------



## salsgang (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on the engagement! Thanks for the report. Considering a run to Camden this weekend. I am hearing that they got good snow, but really need one more dump to make ti stellar. Might head to Mt. Abram instead...?


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys-- Camden is a great spot..   Sals, looking at the snow report, they opened a few more.. but if the 14" snow was fluffy and light, probably still no base underneath...  no glades yet.

I may check out Abram first weekend in Feb, let me know how it is if you go!


----------



## salsgang (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks rocojerry. I am getting some juicy reports about Saddleback. Legit 2'. The 'back pull is strong. Mt. Abram is a blast with a lot of snow too. Will let everyone know.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 14, 2011)

First, congrats on the engagement!! 

Second, I am psyched someone put a TR about this place. I have heard about it being cool and kind of "under the radar" but for some reason I never venture over there.  Sal if you do go, be sure to do a follow up here.  I agree that it looks like, despite the 2' + they got, they need another foot or so to really let everything be ski-able.


----------



## salsgang (Jan 14, 2011)

I did a TR in March 2009 on a warm day at Camden. Great place. We had a lot of fun. Glades were not open that day but they look good for a smaller hill. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=51610


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 14, 2011)

On my short list of must visit spots!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope to check it out sometime


----------



## onedkcharette (Jan 15, 2011)

holy crap, i haven't skied camden in over 30 years. i remember it being decent skiing as well and at the time there was more than enough snow to ski on. you are right, on a bluebird day it has some really nice views of the atlantic. that alone was neat and a good enough reason to visit the snow bowl.
 thanks for the pics/report.


----------

